# pregger test



## iluminare (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello.

If I collect my morning urine to take a pregnancy test later in the day(have to go out and purchase one), will the test work correctly? I would say in about an hour I'll have the test. curious.

love my Saha!







:


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, it will keep.

I kept mine in a dixie cup in the bathroom for 3 hours. Still came up positive.

Good luck!


----------

